# Upside Down Apple Cheesecake (well sort of)



## pagedeveloper (Oct 10, 2020)

So I have child that that is very fussy on what he eats. Because he has a nut (All types of nuts) that he will stop breathing if he eats any of them. So I am always trying to find something that he will eat and does not have the nuts.

So you take 3 apples, and a single pear. You slice them up into small pieces, and put them in a warm pan with a little butter. As they start to cook, you can put a little cinnamon in the pan. Also you can ( if you wish) add a little whiskey or even a good brandy to the pan also. Once they are lightly cooked, you can pull them out and place in a bowl and let sit.

Now, take two whipped cream cheese containers, and heaping spoon of sour cream. Place that in a bowl, and add 1/2 a lemon squeezed to the mix. Then take an add a little vanilla you can add up to a table spoon. You can add more to your taste. You could even use a little orange flavor if you would like. Now once that is done, you need to make the topping. First you take one package of plain graham cracker and about 1/2 to 3/4 cup of light brown sugar. Put the graham crackers and brown sugar into a food processor. Make the graham crackers and brown sugar into a fine mixture.

To assemble this dish. First get a "metal pan" 9 x 13 (or about that size) and spread the apples and pear on the bottom of the pan. If you have use a smaller or bigger pan adjust your apple / pear mixture to that size of pan.

Once the apples and pears are on the bottom of the pan. Take the cream cheese mixture and spread that on top of the apples / pear mixture. Now, take the graham cracker / light brown sugar mixture and spread over the top of the dish.

Put in the oven for about 15- 20 minutes on 375. It will be nice and brown when you pull it out. It is good as a stand alone dish, and you can also put with a really good vanilla ice cream.

It will last in the a cool box for about 3 - 4 days. It does start to get a little on the dry side after that, but if you put the ice cream with it.


----------



## MadeleineV7 (Feb 9, 2021)

Yummy!!! I'm craving a piece of cake now!


----------



## pagedeveloper (Oct 10, 2020)

Thank you.. It is very good...


----------



## newcookchef (Feb 10, 2021)

Thanks for sharing. I will try it at home. Anyways, I am learning cooking. Good stuff to try.


----------



## pagedeveloper (Oct 10, 2020)

One of the items that I have learned by making this . Is only use one package of crakers, use a cup or so of brown sugar, either dark or light. Also lightly cook the fruit. Also Peaches are good, pears are good. Strawberries are very good. Good luck with it, ask questions if you need help...


----------



## Nesrina (Apr 21, 2021)

thanks for sharing , deserves a try <3


----------



## pagedeveloper (Oct 10, 2020)

So a second update, I had been cooking the apples slightly before making this. Well the last time I did make it, I did not cook the apples. I just put them in the bottom of the pan and put the rest of the things on top. Then I cooked it, and it was much better. I am going to be putting a video on yt this week. I will make the entire dish. YT stevenhomecooking. I will post a link here when it is released.


----------



## Cief Lonwind of the North (Jun 7, 2021)

Do you not add sugar, or honey to the cream cheese mixture? Also, adding egg to the cream cheese will make it creamier. Typical cheesecake filling - 2 lbs, cream cheese, 1 cup sour cream, 1 tbs. vanilla extract
1/4 cup sugar. 2 tbs. cornstarch, 2 eggs.

This custard can be poured over a fruit filling, if you want, and can be modified with the addition of lemon/orange/key lime juice/zest, or with caramel swirled into it (would be great with your apple filling), or any number if spice additions, such as allspice, cinnamon, nutmeg, etc.

A super easy desert that your son might enjoy:

*Apple with Butterscotch Sauce*

*1 large apple (your favorite variety)*
*2 tbs. dark brown sugar*
*2 tbsp. salted butter*

*Cut and core the apple. Place skin side down in a microwave safe dish. Press half of the brown sugar into the divot left when removing the core. Lace butter on top of the brown sugar. Cook at highest microwave setting for7 minutes. Serve with French Vanilla Ice Cream.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North*


----------



## pagedeveloper (Oct 10, 2020)

Thank you, no mine is just cream cheese and sour cream. It is a whole container of CC, and then two spoons full of SC. I will use lemon juice in the mixture. Thank you for the added items, I will try that next time I make it. I just made a new upside down item. It was good.. I will post it.


----------

